# A cure for Tinnitus. It worked!!! :-)



## TARI (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
I know some of you suffer from tinnitus. I have been suffering a severe one for more than 10 years.
As many of you may know, doctors say that there is no cure for tinnitus. *THAT'S NOT TRUE!*
I have been going to accupuncture to heal it and after 3 months, the buzzing is almost gone!!! not only didn't increase (I was suffering a higher volume lately), even some days I don't hear it. It is just a matter of more accupuncture sessions.

I thought I should share this info. I never thought I could get rid of this horrible constant buzzing, that only those who suffer it, knows how frustrating it can be.

Best,

Tari


----------



## kclements (Aug 10, 2012)

Yup - It works wonders for me as well. 

I have a more severe case of tinnitus and Minere's disease. Acupuncture is the only think that has really made a difference. I go every couple of weeks for a Tune Up, then once a month for a while, then every couple weeks...

Cheers
kc


----------



## paulcole (Aug 10, 2012)

TARI @ Fri Aug 10 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As many of you may know, doctors say that there is no cure for tinnitus. *THAT'S NOT TRUE!*
> 
> Tari



Afraid is is true. There is no cure for Tinnitus.

Acupuncture will merely remove the symptoms. And then only for a while and you will need to continue thereafter. Sometimes acupuncture will not work on certain conditions at all for many people.

A cure would come in the form of a drug or op and that would be it. There is none of either sorry to say.

Good luck with your treatment and lets hope the symptoms are kept at bay.


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 10, 2012)

Those of you who have it.

I'm curious as to how you got it. Could you share?


----------



## Niah (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm afraid I have to agree with paulcole in regards to acunpuncture.


----------



## Wibben (Aug 10, 2012)

Dan-Jay @ 2012-08-10 said:


> Those of you who have it.
> 
> I'm curious as to how you got it. Could you share?



For me, it has come over an extended period of time. I've been playing and listening to music for as long as I can remember, and one day, I found my self having trouble sleeping, because something in my bedroom was making the most annoying, high pitched sound. Took me about 15 minutes of walking around, trying to find the source, to realize that it was my ears making the noise, haha :D

I have a fairly mild case (judging from my own diagnosis :? ) which only really bothers me when I'm trying to sleep. Listening to podcasts or music helps. 

I heard from an old schoolmate of mine whos father had an old injury, which gave him severe problems with tinnitus, that he had found an old toy keyboard which had a perfectly pitched tone to the one in his ear and that it actually canceled out the tinnitus tone. I have no idea if that would work, but at the time I found it to be a cool story, but maybe that was all it was


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 10, 2012)

My tinnitus is most likely caused from listening to a great deal of music on headphones. Even though much of that music was "mild", some 30 years later it builds up. I also very likely had several digital software glitch "blasts" that contributed (some of you may have experienced these, where you are playing music, and all of a sudden the soft synth or DAW wigs out and blasts digital noise at full volume. Not fun.) 

The story Wibben points out with the equal tone is somewhat similar in theory to some acoustic therapy, as I point out in the other thread (link below)

As noted in the other thread, I have seen several physicians for my tinnitus, including I believe four physicians at a special tinnitus clinic over a couple days. One of them, Dr. Shi is an MD/PhD originally from China, who also has a solid understanding of eastern medicine, including acupuncture. His statement was essentially the same as Paulcole. That acupuncture could temporarily eliminate tinnitus, and the level of that success often depended on the patient. He did not rule out trying it, but was clear that it was not a cure. Dr. Shi also pointed out that exercise for many accomplishes about the same at fighting tinntius, as it increases blood flow, and nerve stimulation, helps general well being, plus helps distract one from their tinnitus as well. 

Again, as noted in the other thread on this, I have spent about as much time as any lay person studying this, and there is no actual, scientifically proven cure. The best hope is stem-cell research, and this is a good decade away, maybe much longer. Or in various aural devices that work on a neural/psychological level to have the brain "turn off" hearing the tinnitus. These are in testing now. Here's the link to that thread: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3643228#3643228

Here is information on OHSU's Tinnitus Clinic, and general therapy types. 

http://www.ohsu.edu/xd/health/services/ent/services/tinnitus-clinic/tinnitus_options.cfm

http://www.ohsu.edu/xd/health/services/ent/services/tinnitus-clinic/tinnitus_team.cfm

Good luck, and most of all protect your hearing!


----------



## TARI (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!

My case came because of exposure to live concert music when I played in a celtic/rock group for years. Even though I took care, tinnitus appeared, but in a really severe way. Doctors told me that my ear wasn't damaged at all fortunatelly, but the buzz was there.

At least accupuncture has been proven to be the most realiable method for me. I don't mind going my whole life to sessions from time to time if that helps as it is doing now.

For me it's been a huge hope, that's why I wanted to share


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 10, 2012)

I got my tinnitus to reduce big time just by taking some magnesium: http://www.tinnitusjournal.com/detalhe_ ... asp?id=487

Although the afternoon I first took the magnesium my tinnitus went nuts before it vanished. Kind of like it was giving me the finger before it died.


----------



## Ed (Aug 10, 2012)

Since as far as I know all legitimate tests of acupuncture show it is little to no better than placebo, I have be skeptical. People say they have been healed by all kinds of crazy things. If you've tried everything I guess it cant hurt (pun intended) to try it if you're desperate. Unless its something really nuts, like homeopathy or something.


----------



## passenger57 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've suffered from it for years - My family warns me when when they are about to open soda cans, I have to hold my ears all the time when outside (passing busses or trucks with squeaky brakes, loud motorcycles are the worst, police sirens)
Anything can spark it off then I have ringing for days. I also carry a pair of earplugs with me for when I'm in public places like movie theatres, etc.. Since I've done that it helps. 
Also stress & caffeine make it worse


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, I must ask.

Where does the needle go?


----------



## david robinson (Aug 10, 2012)

ok. been there. had problems 4 yrs. AND THEN i got an MP to give me antibiotic drops. cured in 2 days. now i've the hearing of a 30yr old/.
all symptoms gone. ears get diseases = antibiotic.
j.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 11, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Aug 10 said:


> Since as far as I know all legitimate tests of acupuncture show it is little to no better than placebo, I have be skeptical. People say they have been healed by all kinds of crazy things. If you've tried everything I guess it cant hurt (pun intended) to try it if you're desperate. Unless its something really nuts, like homeopathy or something.



Of all alternative medicines, acupuncture is the hardest to assess. While something like homeopathy is pure nonsense, it's impossible to make similar sweeping statements with any kind of scientific assuredness when it comes to acupuncture. Wikipedia has a good summary of the problems associated with assessing it, or linking its results to the placebo effect. For example, it seems quite possible to me that there is no difference between acupuncture and "sham" acupuncture, where needles are not placed in the supposed correct points, and yet both are helpful. In other words, some of the lore of acupuncture may be irrelevant, but the broad principle is effective.

I remember a good documentary on the BBC a few years ago -http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4631930.stm - where a sceptical and highly qualified doctor went to the far east to see how it was used in day to day life there for pain relief. They were gobsmacked at the results and said on camera that the experience and research had changed their view on the treatment. While the show itself came in for criticism from some quarters, there were certainly well qualified people who said there was evidence to support the case.

Thing is, you can see a basic logic connecting pain perception and acupuncture. All pain is perceived in the brain, so it seems scientifically plausible to me that it is possible to trick that perception by activating areas of the brain associated with pain by another method - ie acupuncture. Quite how any of that relates to tinnitus is another matter of course.

Anyway, for me, the thought of sticking needles in me gives me the heebijeebies.


----------



## paulcole (Aug 11, 2012)

Ear infections are common and generally cured with anti biotics. 

That's infection whereas tinnitus is a condition ( even though it doesn't end in osis ) :wink: 

You can relieve the symptoms of conditions a lot of the time, but they're currently almost impossible to cure. Genetics. Can't beat those at the moment.


----------



## TARI (Aug 11, 2012)

I went to accupuncture for the first time because of a severe arm damage. Before, I was going to physiotherapy for a month every day, treating me with every kind of methods to no avail.
That's how I went to accupuncture. I looked for the best one around my city and I was lukcy enough to have near a real accupuncture master. He healed my arm in 10 sessions....unreal!
After that I talked to him about tinnitus and I started the treatment. I don't think it is placebo, but who knows! :wink: 



choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 10 said:


> I got my tinnitus to reduce big time just by taking some magnesium: http://www.tinnitusjournal.com/detalhe_ ... asp?id=487
> 
> Although the afternoon I first took the magnesium my tinnitus went nuts before it vanished. Kind of like it was giving me the finger before it died.



Hi Choco! Do you take any special pill? frequency? could you please tell us more? I am very interested.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 11, 2012)

TARI @ Sat Aug 11 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my tinnitus to reduce big time just by taking some magnesium: http://www.tinnitusjournal.com/detalhe_ ... asp?id=487
> ...



This is what I take: http://www.sisu.com/sisu/products/product.jsp?category=500&sub=501&id=248 (http://www.sisu.com/sisu/products/produ ... 501&amp;id=248)

I bought this one cause it has smiling happy people on the label. There are various forms of Magnesium and who knows if one would work better for tinnitus but this one has magnesium malate and oxide. Which seems like an odd combo to me but whatever. 

I took the magnesium that helped me like 2 months ago. I had taken magnesium for years but then just kinda forgot about it. Anyways my tinnitus is a pretty mild case but over the course of the past year it just seemed to be getting worse and annoying so I gave magnesium a shot since I like the stuff anyways. So I took 2 x 250mg pills one afternoon and maybe I shouldn't have taken that much since a couple hours later my ears had crazy tinnitus fluctuations then it just died and went away. The past couple months I had forgotten I had any tinnitus until this thread reminded me.


----------

